# question about B13 struts



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

OK, I've read through the posts about putting the b13 front struts on your b14, and i've seen the diagrams and all that, but i do have a question that i dont think has been answered.
ok, i currently have sportlines on my b14, and i just ordered a pair of b14 kyb agx's for the rear, and i was gonna order the b13 ones for the front, but then i heard that the b13 front strut thing only works if you have coilovers. 
so what if you just have springs?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The B-13 struts will lower your car another 1/2 inch or slightly more. That would be the only difference. The reason you would want B-13 struts is for more travel. If the car is going to be 1/2 inch lower than with the B-14 struts, why bother unless you want your car lower. The spring perches are in slightly different locations. This is why people say to use Ground controls to gain the extra travel.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

So what your saying is that if i get the b13 struts, but I only have springs right now, it will just lower my front like 1/2 and inch and i will have less travel, but if i do it with coilovers I just gain the travel? I just wanna make sure cause I want to upgrade to GC coilovers, but I also want to be able to use the struts while i still have my springs.
I know this has been asked a million times, but do you know the best place to get some GC coilovers? the best price i found is $381 on nopionline.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

You got it! So, you can use them for now and your car will be about half an inch lower then when you put the GC on you can raise it back up the half inch and have the extra half inch of travel. I don't know who has the cheapest prices on GC.


----------

